# No objection letter from Landlord for Spouse Visa



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear All,

My wife will be applying for the spouse visa in January 2016 from Indian. My landlord renew my property contract for 6 month intervals as he does not like to sign yearly contract. The contract will be renewed this month so it will be valid for only 3 months at the time of her application.

I have asked my landlord to give me a letter stating that the contract is on rolling period and will be renew at the end of each contractual period. He will also mention in the letter that he have no objection for my wife to stay with me at the property.

My question is how early this letter can be signed, if he signs it this month with October date, would it be okay to submit in January or shell I get it signed by him in December. 

Does he need to sign to separate letters, one for the renewal of the contract and one for no objection or one letter would be enough. I will be sending both my contracts for submission just to prove that the contract is getting renewed at the end of each 6 onth period.

Any response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One combined letter as close as possible to your date of application.


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you Joppa,

You are always very helpful.


----------

